# Review: CVS Headless Horseman



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

After finding a 25% off CVS coupon in the mail, I called my local CVS to see if they had the headless horseman. I've been hearing so much internet buzz about him. Even without the coupon, after seeing a video on youtube I had to get him. CVS said they had one and I told them I'd be right there. I picked him up and drove home. I forgot to buy batteries so I began kicking myself in my mind. But when I got home I was pleasantly surprised to find that they included batteries with the horseman, so no problem there.

I put him together in less than 10 minutes. It is less than a dozen pieces to the assembly and most of them were just metal rods to snap together with spring tension balls. 

After assembly, I turned the prop on and was shocked at the nice sound. A very deep, full bass sound resonated from the prop. The colors that came from the pumpkin looked vibrant and the pumpkins expression, although a smile has a nice sinister look to it. I measured the prop at 67 inches tall from the base to the top of his neck (or lack thereof). He's advertised at 65 inches but I got him at 67 inches. The cloth is all very good quality, the body is plastic but very durable. There is an intentional tear in his cloth exposing an area of his ribs but it's covered by thin mesh.

Overall for a total bill of $64, it was definitely worth it. For even the advertised $79.99 its worth it. I was very close to buying the grandin road headless horseman for $750 shipped, or with one deal they had on free shipping I think I could have had it for $600. But for the difference in price, there is very little difference in the prop. Even if the Grandin Road horseman has a more sturdy build and a bit taller, personally I like the overall look and sound of the CVS horseman more. The CVS horseman is also sturdy enough to hold up to pretty good winds I believe. The wide base under the boots allows for further securing with sand bags or other heavy objects if someone desires it to be hurricane proof. The value of this thing really gets me. I think this is a great product, and outstanding price. 









Here is a link to a video review (not done by me) that will show you the sound:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SQImfZ5_nc


----------



## Jersey Devil (Aug 11, 2014)

I hve n online only CVS coupon for 25% off but it doesnt have any seasonal stuff on the online site  gonna try to find a store coupon somewhere.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

hmmm thinking about this I did that that 25% coupon in the mail


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Just to follow up with a few more details:

The belt material is made of what appears to be faux leather, but feels very sturdy. I even gave it a tug. The belt buckle itself is a very sturdy hardened plastic, that doesn't bend at all. The pumpkin changes colors from blue to red and also a orange look. Around the pumpkin eyes, nose and mouth are a burned appearance. For people that don't like the exposed boney rib area, I noticed theres a substantial amount of fabric you could gut from the back area and pin or hand sew over that front area like a patch. I'm a guy and I could do it easily. It really looks good, I am glad I didn't bust out the big bucks on the grandin road one. I would have been upset after seeing this or I would have attempted to return the grandin road one. At 10x - 11x the cost, the grandin road headless horseman's only advantage is a little more increased stability. I can get over that or break out the sand bags. Happy Haunting!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey Everyone,
Glad to hear that another manufacturer has jumped on the Headless Horseman bandwagon. It seems that in the past the Headless Horseman has been on of the Halloween icons least focused on my decorating sources, so this is a nice change of pace over the past couple of years.

I have a question for those of you that own him and have put him together. Let me preface by saying I'm wondering if I can alter him enough to be a full size male prop given his construction and price point. If you don't use the spats meant to go over the plastic boots do the pants go down far enough to touch the boots? It appears you don't have to put the pumpkin in his hand nor the axe through the holes in his other hand - is that the case? I'd like to put two other things in his hands and utilize the holes in the hands to secure other props. I am wanting to put a styrofoam head on this prop with a mask on it and think this is a great option especially if you have the coupon. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

frogkid11 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> Glad to hear that another manufacturer has jumped on the Headless Horseman bandwagon. It seems that in the past the Headless Horseman has been on of the Halloween icons least focused on my decorating sources, so this is a nice change of pace over the past couple of years.
> 
> I have a question for those of you that own him and have put him together. Let me preface by saying I'm wondering if I can alter him enough to be a full size male prop given his construction and price point. If you don't use the spats meant to go over the plastic boots do the pants go down far enough to touch the boots? It appears you don't have to put the pumpkin in his hand nor the axe through the holes in his other hand - is that the case? I'd like to put two other things in his hands and utilize the holes in the hands to secure other props. I am wanting to put a styrofoam head on this prop with a mask on it and think this is a great option especially if you have the coupon. Thanks for the feedback.


The spats are attached to the pants. If you were to cut them off, the pants would be far from reaching the boots. The pumpkin is part of the hand, and that whole hand with a metal rod on the end snaps into another metal rod. You don't have to put the ax in the other hand though. 

Standing 67 inches tall without a head is a full size male prop. When someone who had a head (at least 12 inches) would be over 79 inches tall. 

Take care!
-James


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for posting...I showed the thread and video review to my wife last night. This afternoon I get a call from her saying she found one Horseman in a CVS near where she had a meeting, and would I like her to get it? 
Here he is in all his glory!








ooops. Sorry about the multiple images. Doing this on an iPad and having some trouble with pic rotation.


----------



## zukeeper (Nov 4, 2008)

I havent looked close yet but I am thinking the pumpkin can be removed from his hand. Hes a well built guy , hopefully will look great in a coffin


----------



## duckstruck (Oct 21, 2008)

Based on the reviews and the info on this site I pulled the trigger on one also


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok what is CVS never heard of them


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

how difficult would it be to shape the legs to fit on a horse?


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 15, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok what is CVS never heard of them


CVS is a pharmacy/drug store much like Rite - Aid and Walgreens. They are located in almost all the states..

http://www.cvs.com/stores/cvs-pharmacy-locations


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Scatterbrains said:


> how difficult would it be to shape the legs to fit on a horse?


As front or rear horse legs??  JK

Nobody has complained about their prop missing its head yet?? LOL


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Scatterbrains said:


> how difficult would it be to shape the legs to fit on a horse?



Very. I'm sure you could, but you would have to have the tools to bend the bars properly without causing damage to them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

There's one more HF member to have him now. Decided to take advantage of the email coupon I got today and get him before he was gone and I regretted not doing so. Been thinking about him a lot so it was the right decision. I didn't set him up yet but did open the box and looked in. The fabric looks really nice from first glance and don't think I'll be disappointed at all. Really appreciated everyone's review.

I think I'll use one of those Fire & Ice spotlights behind him to help backlight his prominent figure in the dark.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm calling this one the "must have prop of 2014" lol


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Shadowbat said:


> I'm calling this one the "must have prop of 2014" lol


I agree, I think this is the one. Some are selling on ebay for $240!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Although let's face it there will be e bay sellers who will try selling anything for a huge markup. I haven't bought my Spirit Halloween Coat Rack Monster yet but have to agree that this is definitely on the list for 2014.


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

well its no surprise that the headless horseman has become popular sense the fox serial sleepy hallow


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Boone6666 said:


> well its no surprise that the headless horseman has become popular sense the fox serial sleepy hallow


Exactly! I hope someone comes up with a headless horseman in front of a horse or a separately purchased horse. I'm not even kidding, I called a horse rental place to look into renting a black horse for the night but they didn't have an all black one.


----------



## Family Haunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Scatterbrains said:


> how difficult would it be to shape the legs to fit on a horse?


It might be easier to make a new frame for the lower portion of the HH's body out of PVC to use when he is sitting on a horse. Then you would have the original frame when you want him to stand up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

I crossed the border tonight to get this guy tonight and boy is he worth it. Also worth the 80 dollar price tag is worth every penny since I don't have a cvs card. Thank you for reviewing him and I also think he is the must have prop of they year with that price tag and quality.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

That would be awesome if the come up with a Horse to compliment the HH,with fading red eyes of coarse.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Family Haunter said:


> It might be easier to make a new frame for the lower portion of the HH's body out of PVC to use when he is sitting on a horse. Then you would have the original frame when you want him to stand up.


That's exactly what I was thinking... plus a pair of boots from Goodwill to complete it.


----------



## rorokoz (Aug 16, 2010)

Went to 2 different CVS stores today to get one of these guys. The first one said that they were not going to get them. When I went into the 2nd one, I couldn't find one there either so I asked the sales associate if they could look it up for me and find a store that had them. When she looked it up she found that they had them but could no longer display them. She said that they were getting too many customer complaints stating that the store was being insensitive due to the ISIS situation. So, if you do not see them at your store, ask cause they may have them in the store room.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You know I was wondering if that would happen. I have the prop and love him but have wondered if the general public and those parents or kids ToTing would associate the prop with the brutal murders by the terrorists. Anyone who knows literature and/or watching Sleepy Hollow on TV (wonder how their second season premier will play out in light of world events) may not make a strong association with it but sure it will still be something in their minds. My plans this year have been leaning towards a skull island theme and don't know if I will be using HH this year or not. Doesn't really fit but I still thought about putting him up in one of my windows.


----------



## scaringyou (Oct 31, 2010)

It's off topic for this thread and I apologize, but I need to rant a bit. This is just sad... A Fairytale/Story/Legend that's been around for FOREVER (didn't Moses talk about it in Psalms or something?  Ok, so it's only been around since the early 1800's, but still nearly 200 years) is being overshadowed and is now considered "insensitive" because of something that happened recently half a world away... Seriously? Can the general public not separate fantasy from reality or realize how long the Hessian has been freaking people out? I could understand if this was the first year of Sleepy Hollow being around, and it trying to piggyback on the publicity somehow, but it isn't and one has nothing to do with the other. To suddenly censor it because of recent events in my opinion is what is insensitive.

UPDATE: I am in no way trying to downplay the tragedy that happened, I just don't get why people have to make connections where there aren't any. Bad crap happens in this world. Don't artificially connect that tragedy to a 200 year old story and ruin it for everyone. Because seriously... the headless horseman will be pissed, and I don't think you want to piss him off.


----------



## SpookySquirrel (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey guys! Heads up (pun intended) .... I went to cvs in arcadia, ca and found 2 of these in their Halloween section and guess what? They are 20% off right now! Just scan your "extra care card" at the register. I didn't need any coupons, got him for 63.99!!


----------



## SpookySquirrel (Sep 9, 2014)

The deal just got better...... they have the HH online for $79.99 with free shipping and use the code "25OFF" until 9/20/14. So he's $59.99 plus tax.
Amazing deal considering the quality of this guy and also that people are listing him for big bucks on eBay. 

http://www.cvs.com/shop/product-detail/Spooky-Village-Standing-Headless-Horseman?skuId=968133


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

That's pretty cool. I didn't think CVS had stuff like that, I need to go check mine out!


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow I really like this one ! I only wish we had CVS stores in Canada because I would get one of those 100% look really nice !!


----------



## D-Nice (Sep 22, 2014)

I saw this HH at CVS last night & thought it was great. I decided to not purchase it last night, but just bought it online since I found a 30% off coupon (valid until 9/27), code is SEPT30. 

.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

awesome.. i purchased my HH last week during the 20% off sale.. but i wanted one of the skellies also and couldnt do both at the same time.. so i think this week i will get the skelly.. it comes out to 40,XX total shipped with the 30% off code.. thanks D-Nice..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Always Wicked said:


> awesome.. i purchased my HH last week during the 20% off sale.. but i wanted one of the skellies also and couldnt do both at the same time.. so i think this week i will get the skelly.. it comes out to 40,XX total shipped with the 30% off code.. thanks D-Nice..


can you buy this on line even if there are none of these stores in your state?


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh certainly! It ships to your personal address, so you don't need a store close by.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Saw CVS had one of these earlier today and we got it straight off based on reviews here - very satisfied so far, full set up/assembly tomorrow in the daylight. Great prop indeed.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> ok what is CVS never heard of them


Well in the Northeast anyway they are everywhere and are a pharmacy and convenience store like a Walgreens. They usually have a decent Halloween section.


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> can you buy this on line even if there are none of these stores in your state?


http://www.cvs.com/shop/product-detail/Spooky-Village-Standing-Headless-Horseman?skuId=968133


----------



## roach (Oct 30, 2013)

I just look to see if they ship to Canada and no luck


----------



## Nightlites13 (Oct 8, 2008)

D-Nice said:


> I saw this HH at CVS last night & thought it was great. I decided to not purchase it last night, but just bought it online since I found a 30% off coupon (valid until 9/27), code is SEPT30.
> 
> .


Thank you, the coupon code works and brings the HH to 56 and they offer free shipping right now.


----------



## CVSHalloweenBuyer (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi All, as the CVS halloween buyer I worked very closely in developing our Headless Horseman with the goal of bringing a great quality and value piece to the market that didn't break our customers bank. I'm very pleased with the response it has received. I want to personally note that this item was developed over 1 year ago before any of the recent tragedies conducted by ISIS. There is no connection whatsoever with this fairy tale character, who makes a daily appearance at Disney parks, to what has occurred overseas. I invite you to visit our stores a see the great selection of props as well as www.cvs.com where several halloween items are also available.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I have never personally associated the Headless Horseman with the goings on in this crazy world.
HH, to me, is a classic character of American literature. And thank you again for this one. He has the look I have always imagined the Horseman should have for a prop. 
Last years HH at Spirit Halloween had the usual Spirit blood splatter and gore look that so often graces their props. 
And it was way too $$$ for what you got

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tx-headless-horseman/

And the outfit he's wearing makes him look more like he works at the neighborhood deli/butcher

PS Hubby likes the galloping horse sound effect


----------



## drmort (Sep 30, 2004)

Thank you! Thank you!
Just ordered on line w 30% off (sept30) coupon and free shipping. So excited.....we have been watching the Grandin horseman but couldnt choke down the cost. I have a rearing lifesize horse so Ill need to see if he can sit on it but he will look awesome under it anyway! Had to add on another prop too for that savinigs to my order.


----------



## miles (Sep 18, 2013)

Ooooh I want one now! I haven't seen this at CVS at all!...then again I've never gone online to check. HH is by far my favorite character in all of literature(weird I know) and horror icon. Always loved it always will


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

drmort said:


> Thank you! Thank you!
> Just ordered on line w 30% off (sept30) coupon and free shipping. So excited.....we have been watching the Grandin horseman but couldnt choke down the cost. I have a rearing lifesize horse so Ill need to see if he can sit on it but he will look awesome under it anyway! Had to add on another prop too for that savinigs to my order.



 The way he is constructed I am not certain he can be adapted to sit on anything however he would still look pretty awesome standing beside the horse.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

I've seen this guy displayed in every local CVS and he is amazing! If you've considered buying him and you have not, you should do so before they are gone! The quality of this prop is superb. Enough to stop me in my tracks and cause me to just stare longingly. Very impressive piece! I'm so glad he is getting such good feedback and praise!


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

My son got one for me yesterday from CVS in Frisco Texas. He is so well made I can't believe the price$79.99


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

I just got mine this past Friday, definitely is one of the best prop of 2014,I will post picture this week.


----------

